# Rat Manor Cage Setup c:



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

Getting my boys Monday evening, and I am beyond excited. I purchased the Petco Rat Manor, and made some hammocks and such for them. (Considering that I've never hand-sewn anything in my life, I'm pretty darn proud of them ;D) I'm in the process of making them more toys before they come home, that's pretty much all I can think of that needs to be added. Can't wait for little ratties to start making renovations!


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Very nice! One question though... Is that carefresh? If so, you may want to switch that to a newspaper pellet litter. Carefresh starts to reek quickly and can carry mites. You can correct the mite issue by freezing it for 24 hours, but nothing fixes the stink issue.

You may want to find them a "Pee Rock" too if you plan on litter box training them. Just search the term on the forum and you will find info on it. I have found mine works great. I have two I alternate and I clean them with a vinegar soak.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, I'd avoid Carefresh. It really amplifies bad smell, it's horrible at absorption, and controlling odor, and is really over priced. I really recommend Aspen shavings or newspaper pellet litter, something like Yesterday's News cat litter. I like Aspen because its very absorbent and the nice fresh wood smell helps mask the scent of the urine. I use aspen on the base of the cage and pellet litter in their litter box. Trust me, especially with boys, you don't want to be using Carefresh. The cage setup is awesome though  good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm using Kaytee Clean and Cozy, I read carefresh was bad so I made sure to avoid it, Can the Kaytee brand still carry mites? & I'm actually making a trip to the river soon! Never knew I'd be excited about finding a rock.. for animals to urinate on.. xD


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes that can carry mites too. I'd toss it in a gallon ziplock bag and toss it in the freezer


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

